# Pregnant Molly suddenly died



## RoughCollies (Jan 20, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 26 gallon bow front tank and has several live bearers in it. She had a pair of Creamsicle Mollies in it and the female was very, very close to having babies. She's had them once before and acted the same way then. She was a relatively young fish.

She began getting overly aggressive when the other fish came near her and was finding a quiet place to hide. My friend thought she was ready and then all of the sudden, with no syptoms, she died. A few babies must have made it, but there were plenty that didn't.

I haven't seen the tank myself since a couple days before it happened but I told her I'd ask here what everyone thought. This was one of her favorite fish so she's a bit bummed. She has very little loss in her tank and her mollies in particular do really well. In the tank, she has about 6 Mollies of different kinds, a pair of male guppies, a pair of mickey mouse platy's and a couple of tetras. I believe that is all. I can't remember for sure. Oh, and a cory cat and otocinclus. 

Any thoughts on why she died? Too many babies? Could one be stuck? I honestly haven't had a lot of live bearers, so I have no idea if that is possible.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Everything that gives birth has a risk of dying in childbirth. Babies get stuck, stuff gets torn and bleeding, other bad things happen when a mother is stressed and exhausted. Its very common and pretty impossible to prevent in fish, so your friend shouldn't blame herself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

am sorry man....these things just happen....if this happens again and your friend is around at the time the fish dies, you could try and save the fry if she has steady hands.....


----------

